# Use of Polyethelyne Glycol in nerve damage repair.



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11844245



> *Polyethylene glycol rapidly restores physiological functions in damaged sciatic nerves of guinea pigs.*
> Donaldson J1, Shi R, Borgens R.
> *Author information*
> *Abstract*
> ...



This application is direct bloodstream and not via air/blood lung transfer mode as in vaping, however it bodes well for the use of PEG in therapeutic applications.

EDIT The fact that we use PG in our ejuices and not PEG eluded me in my initial postings and has been raised by more observant forum members.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Some more good news on the uses of PEG in nerve damage repair.
My red highlighting of the cliff hanger notes.

EDIT The fact that we use PG in our ejuices and not PEG eluded me in my initial postings and has been raised by more observant forum members. 
http://www.mc.vanderbilt.edu:8080/reporter/index.html?ID=12323



> *New technique could speed repair of damaged nerves*
> BY: MIMI ECKHARD
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike (30/1/16)

Ah man I hopes this develops to a point where it's effective people. Have so much nerve repair that I need done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

So why the interest you may ask?
Well back in 2006 I had surgery on a ruptured disk between my L5 & S1 vertabrae.
The rupture damaged the sciatic nerve to my left leg leading to reduced muscle function and loss of sensation in the foot.
Over the last 10years I have had improvements but not complete return to normal function and have subsequently decided to give high PG juices a vape in the chance that some more functon returns to the damaged area.
While I'm not able to report any miracle "leapt out of the wheelchair" moments, the results over the last 2 month vape period have been encouraging.

My experience with cuts and grazes is that they heal a lot faster when you rub some neat PG into the injury.
Dental surgery (6 stiches for a molar extraction) healed faster when vaping a high PG juice.
I had for the last 2 years experienced a crunching from both elbow joints (under load conditions eg pressups) probably due to ageing. About 2.5 months after beginning vaping the cruching sound has dissapeared.
Many thanks to @Oupa (Vapour Mountain) for their Legends range of 60/40 PG/VG juices, notably Dean and Monroe. 

EDIT The fact that we use PG in our ejuices and not PEG eluded me in my initial postings and has been raised by more observant forum members. 
I see that PEG is the basis in a lot of different laxatives, however I shant experiment down that avenue, but rather continue vaping high PG juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (30/1/16)

@blujeenz that is remarkable, wow

Both @Rowan Francis and myself will stand by the claim that apart from quitting smoking, vaping has been a major plus towards our health. the constant hot and cold when regularly traveling used to leave us wrecked with colds, but no longer. I have a feeling the pg is the cause of this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (30/1/16)

Propylene Glycol (PG) is different to Polyethelyne Glycol (PEG) isn't it? I don't believe PEG is used in our eliquids...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @blujeenz that is remarkable, wow
> 
> Both @Rowan Francis and myself will stand by the claim that apart from quitting smoking, vaping has been a major plus towards our health. the constant hot and cold when regularly traveling used to leave us wrecked with colds, but no longer. I have a feeling the pg is the cause of this



Not to spring a leak in your dingy, but I didnt get colds and flu once I quit smoking, but long before I started vaping.
Seems that there is more to the picture than initally meets the eye:
The 3 substances that supposedly "_erode_" vitamin C in the body are antibiotics, caffeine and nicotine, even though I still drink plenty coffee Im practically cold and flu free, so I figure nicotine, or should I rather say, *the previous nicotine transport method ie cigarettes*, is largely responsible for colds and flu.

IMO:The fact that many folk are vaping relatively high doses of nicotine suggest that maybe it wasnt nicotine that brought on the onset of flu and colds, but rather some substance that kills the filia on the lungs at the same time, ie the tar and condensates we always read about on the boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Propylene Glycol (PG) is different to Polyethelene Glycol (PEG) isn't it? I don't believe PEG is used in our eliquids...



I am pretty sure of that..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

@Dubz @Gizmo
Yes you're both right, ejuice is PG containing and not PEG.
The glycols got me all excited, some editing will be required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (30/1/16)

This is still exciting for people who have neuropathy. Thanks @blujeenz

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Apparently ejuice did originally contain PEG, but long before my vaping time.
Seems that PG does contain some germicidal properties which is responsible for healthier human lung function.

Taken from http://ejuiceconnoisseur.com/2013/10/21/the-final-word-on-propylene-glycol-vs-polyethylene-glycol/




> PEG was all-but-abandoned when all of this hogwash about antifreeze started causing the sheeple to panic, as they are wont to do whenever they read a headline with the form “Is _____ Really Healthy?” As you can see by the above-mentioned evidence and scientific analyses, Neither PEG nor PG are actually unhealthy when inhaled. Of the two, PG is slightly better, which is why most of the E-cigarette industry has switched from PEG to PG. Of course, they also did so in an effort to shut the ANTZ (Anti-Nicotine and Tobacco Zealots) up… a move which ultimately failed because they have abandoned all attention to scientific evidence in exchange for a vendetta against the industry as a whole.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (31/1/16)

I have been using PG for medical purposes now for more than a year and according to me it's a wonder chemical. I don't get colds and flu anymore. I don't get pneumonia anymore (I used to get it every year and sometimes twice a year). I've been using it on cuts and bruises as well and yes, it speeds up the healing process. Pain in my ear: Dub an earbud in some PG and clean out the ear and within minutes the pain stops.
A friend had an infection in his ear and I suggested using PG and it cleared up the infection within a day.
When I nick myself while shaving, I apply PG and it heals fast.
Cold sores heals twice as fast when using PG.

I still vape pure PG for at least an hour every night before bed. Never get sick, even in winter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

zadiac said:


> I have been using PG for medical purposes now for more than a year and according to me it's a wonder chemical. I don't get colds and flu anymore. I don't get pneumonia anymore (I used to get it every year and sometimes twice a year). I've been using it on cuts and bruises as well and yes, it speeds up the healing process. Pain in my ear: Dub an earbud in some PG and clean out the ear and within minutes the pain stops.
> A friend had an infection in his ear and I suggested using PG and it cleared up the infection within a day.
> When I nick myself while shaving, I apply PG and it heals fast.
> Cold sores heals twice as fast when using PG.
> ...



Thanks for that contribution @zadiac, I was sure I wasnt just dreaming it up. 
I did jump to conclusions when I saw those PEG repair articles, not stopping to think that ejuice is PG and not PEG, what can I say..hope springs eternal with us humans. 
I still feel that Im on the right path PG wise and now I'll know if it was just a placebo effect if the crunching cartlilage returns.
All said and done, PG still has its place in my medicine cabinet and I dont foresee that changing anytime soon.


----------

